# Sweet embossed whiskey with the label



## the ham man (Jan 24, 2012)

I recently bought this one off the bay for a good price.  It's an Albion Maryland Whiskey Lamdin Thompson & Co. Baltimore.  It's embossed and the best part, the paper label.  This label is in amazing condition too.  I am so happy to have gotten it.  Enjoy, Joey


----------



## the ham man (Jan 24, 2012)

label


----------



## the ham man (Jan 24, 2012)

close up of label


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

Stupendous example....[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 24, 2012)

Very cool, gotta love labeled and embossed bots.


----------



## WonGan (Jan 24, 2012)

Guaranteed to comply with the national pure food and drug act.Ya! Only one ingredient.Cant fake that baby! I really love the print on those old labels!


----------



## the ham man (Jan 24, 2012)

Lately there have been a lot of these on Ebay.  I guess one guy put one on and everyone saw how much they were worth and so they put theirs up too because there not all from the same guy.  I had to let a really nicely embossed one go just before I got this one.


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's a nice go with, a match safe that just sold on E-Bay...


----------



## the ham man (Jan 24, 2012)

I wonder why they would have Napoleon Bonaparte and a whiskey company on the same match safe?


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

I guess just a popular image of the time...[:-]


----------



## rockbot (Jan 24, 2012)

Not to mention the guy was like 4 ft tall! hence the "Little Corporal"[]




> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I guess just a popular image of the time...[:-]


----------

